

Food Poisoning's Hidden Legacy - fuzzix
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=food-poisonings-hidden-legacy

======
pwg
Single page link for those who would prefer to read the article whole, instead
of chopped up into three pieces:

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=food-
poison...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=food-poisonings-
hidden-legacy&print=true)

------
jganetsk
Long-term sufferer of reactive arthritis here. Had a pretty nasty case of food
poisoning four years ago, and to my surprise, was in widespread pain days
later. I still deal with symptoms today, and will likely continue to do so for
the rest of my life. Effectively, I developed a full-blown chronic rheumatic
illness. I consider myself lucky: millions of people have chronic inflammatory
diseases without apparent causes or correct diagnoses. The article doesn't
mention that reactive arthritis has a genetic component, and closely resembles
other inflammatory illnesses that are not apparently caused by acute
infection.

